# Dogs and Disneyland Paris



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience of leaving their dog in the Pet Care Centre at Disneyland Paris? The info states that they need a valid rabies certificate translated into French but is a pet passport sufficient?. What are the facilities like?

If you leave your dogs in the MH is it a long trek to return to check on them and feed and walk them? I have been to DLP several times but have stayed in various on-site hotels and am not familiar with the car parks.

We may call in on our way south at xmas for our 'Disney fix' after deciding not to go to Florida again!!

We also fancy a trip to Futuroscope at some point so all of the above questions apply again!


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

The blue buildings at the bottom of the carpark are the pet facilities on one side and toilets on the other.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...71222,2.786665&spn=0.004347,0.009238&t=h&z=17

Motorhome parking is on the left side of the parking area further out than the coaches. You can also see the buildings in this area which are the showers and toilets mentioned for people staying/coach drivers.

The pet/toilet buildings are roughly 1/2 way between motorhomes and park entrances.

The whole of the motorhome to pet place is conveyor belt so no walking required. After the pet place the undercover bit is also conveyor belt, you only need to walk round the side of the train station.

It can be a long walk from various parts of the park, e.g. Indiana Jones ride at the top of adventureland. I have had to do the trek back to pick up things from the van before.

I've no experience of the pet place though.

If you are feeding/walking once during the day it probably won't be such a hardship. You could leave food in the van to save carrying it around and also not have to buy in the park at the super high prices.

Ben


----------

